# مأساة فى عسل النحل ..!!



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*مأساة فى عسل النحل








سألنى شاب : لماذا لا يسمح الله لنا بالأفكار التى تبعث لذة جسدية ؟ 
 إنها لاتضر أحدا … أننى لا أستطيع أن  أنام ما لم تمر بى الأفكار ، ولو إلى بضع دقائق ؟
 ما هى مضار الأفكار الجسدية إن كانت لا تتحول إلى ممارسة خاطئة ؟  .. 

  إلى مثل هذا الشاب أروى القصة التالية : 

فى فصل الربيع إذا أزهرت الأشجار وفاحت الروائح الجميلة أنطلقت النحلة إلى الحقل  المجاور  كانت تبسط جناحيها لتطير فى كمال الحرية من زهرة إلى زهرة .. كان المنظرجميلاَ للغاية والرائحة جذابة .. اما هى فكانت تجمع الرحيق بأجتهاد وتحمله إلى الخلايا ..

 فى أحد الأيام وجدت النحلة كمية عسل فى وعاء فوقفت تتأمله :
 ما أعذب هذا العسل الذى جمعته ولكن لماذا أطير بعد لأجمع غيره ؟؟ 
لأتمتع بالعسل و أعيش فية .. ألقت النحلة بنفسها وسط العسل ، فغاصت فية … ولم تعد قادرة على الخروج منة ولا الطيران بين الزهور بل سرعان ما ماتت فى وسط العسل ؟ ……

 هذة ليست قصة خيالية  بل هى قصة الكثيرين عوض أن يحملوا الفكر الحر الذى يطير بالروح ليجمع الرحيق العذب  يسقط تحت لذة الشهوات فيفقد الفكر حريته وأتزانه وسموه ليغوص فى شهوات قاتلة للنفس ….

وهبك الله الفكر لكى يسمو بك ويرفعك إلى لذة السماويات لا لكى تغوص فى عسل الشهوات فيتحطم و يحطم الحياة التى فى داخلك







إلهى هب لى أن أمتلك أفكارى لا أن تمتلكنى أفكارى قدس أرادتى فيك  فتوجه أفكارى نحوك بنعمتك  لانزع من ذاكرتى صورة النحلة التى أهلكها عسلها
*

copy
​


----------



## rania79 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

االله روووووووووووووووووووعة جدا تربو بجد
ميرسى ليك


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> االله روووووووووووووووووووعة جدا تربو بجد
> ميرسى ليك


ميرسى تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة

+ ربنا يباركم


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جميل جداااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> جميل جداااااا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


ميرسى تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة

+ ربنا يباركم


----------



## prayer heartily (14 ديسمبر 2011)

يا رب اجعل ملذاتنا وعسلنا هو تسبيح اسمك وخدمتك 
موضوع رائع 
الرب ينظر لخدمتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2011)

prayer heartily قال:


> يا رب اجعل ملذاتنا وعسلنا هو تسبيح اسمك وخدمتك
> موضوع رائع
> الرب ينظر لخدمتك


آمين
ميرسى تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة

+ ربنا يباركم


----------

